# Bumblebee Toads



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I see Dartfrog have some Bimblebee Toads in. They are lovely looking little toads whcih have automatically hopped onto my wish list.

Does anyone on here have any practical experiences with these to share?


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey I was just wondering if you decided to get some bumblebee toads?? I'd be interested to see how they're doing for you..

Cat


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Yes I did get a trio of these and considering a few more.

They are doing fine in a planted acrylic tank. Not the liveliest of creatures but are beautiful with loads of character. Its amusing watching them climb deterninedly to the top of a parlour palm and settle there.

I've had to get into breeding fruitflies and bean weevils but this has been a doddle (apart from a weevil explosion which got out of hand), So far so good I would definitely recommend these especially if space is an issue. 
Hope this helps










Bumble toad hanging out on a money plant.


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

I love these fellas,I think they are my favourite toads...but I have read that all are wc atm.If I will find any cb at a reasonable price I will buy them.:no1:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine were sold as captive farmed. I understand on Dendroboard that these are being successfully bred at the moment so maybe cb will be more readily available in the future


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

I love my trio as well. Each has their own personality. I've got mine in a exo terra and they love climbing up the background and it is very comical to watch.


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

Thanks for getting back to me about your toads. Its great to know that there are still some doing well in UK collections.

I got a pair of these recently, and once they're out of their quarantine enclosures I will be making sure that they have some places to climb on in their permanent enclosures since you guys have observed that they like to climb, even if they arent too good at it!

I also read the threads on dendroboard concerning the shipment that came into the states, so fingers crossed for some CB animals around soon. Mine were listed as "captive farmed", but to my mind that probably means WC unfortunately.

anyways, great to see your pics.

Cat


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i wouldnt mind some of these can i please get some set up advise, picture wat temps wat size tank ect? and more pictures of them toads.

i have whites, peacock t-frogs, greys, us greens.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out my albums and you will see a lot of pics of these little guys!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Amphibian Care >> Yellow and Black Walking Toad (Melanophryniscus stelzneri)



> love these fellas,I think they are my favourite toads...but I have read that all are wc atm.If I will find any cb at a reasonable price I will buy them


I did see a shop advertising Bumblebees as captive bred the other day but cant for the life of me find it at the moment :neutral:

edit found it The Reptile Hotel Reptil Livestock List:whistling2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

kool thanx. are these simalar care the the red and black walking frogs? just they look similar


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

This is by far the best caresheet I have found for them.

Bumble Bee Walking Toad - Melanophryniscus stelzneri (Weyenbergh, 1875) - Care and Breeding - Frog Forum

Enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi guys

just wanted to clear some things up the bumble bee toads or marked up as CB on the website unfortunately these or WC specimens and where marked up in error when the data from our order sheets where exported into the website 

Sorry for any confusion and will get and update done on the website ASAP

However this is still a good opportunity for someone to start a small breeding program so we can start to see more CB specimens around

Regards Craig


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> Hi guys
> just wanted to clear some things up the bumble bee toads or marked up as CB on the website unfortunately these or WC specimens and where marked up in error when the data from our order sheets where exported into the website
> Sorry for any confusion and will get and update done on the website ASAP
> However this is still a good opportunity for someone to start a small breeding program so we can start to see more CB specimens around
> Regards Craig


Thanks for the update
On breeding Bumblebee toads there is a really interesting thread currently running on Dendroboard M.stelzneri spawning - Dendroboard


----------

